# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Versilia, Including Forte dei Marmi

## Angela

The Versilia coast of the province of Lucca is a very popular resort destination in Italy. From the very "Italian" sun and sand vacation of the "bagni" , to biking, boating, fishing, horseback riding, mountain climbing, and the marble quarries of Carrara, to upscale dining and shopping, to clubs, to popular music concerts, opera at Puccini's near by Torre del Lago, and art exhibits, it offers something for everyone. It is a much more cultivated and less vulgar version of the Hamptons, in my opinion, if I were to make a comparison with an area in the U.S.
Here is a video about it:



Forte dei Marmi is one town in the Versilia, and a popular and long time destination of Italy's haute bourgeoisie. 
This is a nice short video about it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRllHL1bbF4

This is an example of one of the nice, very traditional Italian "hotels" in Forte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6vBvWStyuw

Just to give you an idea of the entertainment offerings, this is a list of the eventi of the past summer:
http://www.hotelafortedeimarmi.com/eventi.php

These are some still images of it:

http://nexttriptourism.com/wp-conten...armi-Beach.jpg


This is an upscale bagno:
http://it.seshamo.com/uploads/images..._dei_marmi.jpg
Attachment 6600

There are much more reasonable choices in the Versilia, but if I hit the Lotto, I'm staying here!

Evening in Forte...
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/...s/blogSpan.jpg
Attachment 6601

Entrance to Puccini's home and museum at Torre del Lago, where opera performances are also held...
Attachment 6599

EDIT: I forgot the most important video.:) In the list of eventi is the Mercato or Medieval fair held in my mother's area (Filetto, Bagnone).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-iM...ature=youtu.be

----------

